# Fuerteventura recommendations ?



## Hibbsy (Jan 8, 2017)

Hi all,

I am hopeful somebody can recommend some places that do good coffee in Fuerteventura. I will be staying in caleta de fuste in a few weeks time, but will hopefully also be visiting other resorts and of course the capital.

Any recommendations from recent visits ?

Thanks in advance


----------



## Phobic (Aug 17, 2016)

take a porlex, areopress and some beans with you....


----------



## Hibbsy (Jan 8, 2017)

Phobic said:


> take a porlex, areopress and some beans with you....


That bad ! May have to take my aeropress then...


----------



## Hibbsy (Jan 8, 2017)

Well I was surprised how many cafes and restaurants had nice looking set ups, lots of shiny metal, ! Good grinders etc but watching some of the staff trying to use them, well that put me off.

Cafe del town did seem to have an idea and I did have a couple of good espressos from them. Staff friendly too.


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

Hard to find decent coffee, how windy was it?


----------



## Hibbsy (Jan 8, 2017)

Was hard, I thought it would be easier. Wind was not too bad where I was, only mainly late evenings. Took some of the heat away which was pleasant as temp was high 20's early 30's c during the days. So was a shock to the system getting off the plane back in the UK...


----------



## PPapa (Oct 24, 2015)

Been to Tenerife earlier this year. AeroPress saved the day.


----------



## Nod (Sep 7, 2013)

Good place to try some surfing...?


----------



## Hibbsy (Jan 8, 2017)

There were a few surf schools advertised and I saw a few wind surfers out. Am not a surfer myself but sure it would of been possible if I was.


----------

